# Nerites



## seyone (Jan 27, 2011)

I was considering getting some nerites for my 55g planted tank. My LFS has nerites in their marine tanks. My question is, are these the same snails people use in their fresh water tanks?


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

no. the one most commonly availabe ar olive nerites, Neritina reclivata alexandre. there are other varieties available to like horned nerites, zebra nerites, and tracked nerites. these can be SLOWLY acclimated to brackish or saltwater as well. in fact when they lay there eggs in a freshwater aquarium they will not hatch. the eggs require saltwater in order to hatch. the olive nerites are rather cheap to. at my store they run $1.50/ each or 10+/ $1.25 each. the f
''fancy'' ones can be as much as 4.99 each


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

My LFS actually has olive nerites on their saltwater list so they never bought any until I asked them. They might come in fresh or saltwater. It probably just depends on where they were collected and the distributor.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

My not so LFS had about 4 tiger nerites for 3 bucks each. Ouch. Wish I had more places to choose from, but most LFS have closed up around the St. Louis area.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

$3.00 is a good buy Treetom. I would suggest getting them.
I did a group buy last year, and they ended up costing about $2.00 each.

You don't need many in a tank.

-Gordon


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

The store I found them at is about 70 miles from my home... Gas will add to the overall cost. Thought about doing Aquabid and then dabbling in breeding.


----------

